# Flounder lights - need suggestions



## mssbass (Nov 23, 2008)

I have 6 lights setup on my boat right now and we've gigged 1 or 2 flounder when we go out; however, I've heard the underwater lights show the mounds much better. Is that true? If so, what do you guys suggest?


----------



## D3cept1on (Apr 23, 2010)

i use under water lights and they show nice shadows off of mounds. i use a 4' flounder pro 2600 on the bow and 1600 luman light shooting out to each side this is where i find most of my flounder. i am by no means a great gigger but i do get some nice fish from time to time. hope this helps


----------



## mssbass (Nov 23, 2008)

*Flounder lights*

Are all of your lights under water and run by battery? I don't have a generator. Are they easy to move up and down based on depth?


----------



## firefighter14 (Aug 22, 2009)

I live in Elberta. You are welcome to come by and see mine and maybe go one evening. 251-923-8500. I am on the North End of Stucki Road.
Jamie Hinton


----------



## D3cept1on (Apr 23, 2010)

mssbass said:


> Are all of your lights under water and run by battery? I don't have a generator. Are they easy to move up and down based on depth?


yes i run 3 size27 batteries. they run my trolling motor and lights. i can get about 8 hours out of that set up.


----------



## mssbass (Nov 23, 2008)

*Flounder Lights*

I think I'm satisfied now with my above water lights - got 9 last night with some fatties. Found a nice new spot too! Thanks for all suggestions


----------

